# What is the one knife you would never sell or trade?



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Not necessarily your best knife but the one value most for what ever reason. Please post pics and the reason. I love a good story.


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2019)

Such a knife does not exist for me, and probably never will. Interested in other people’s stories too, though.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Easy. A "tou cou" marked 210 Denka Ebony wood Yo handle. Purchased NOS direct from TF and thinned by TF IV himself before it shipped to me a couple years ago. This one has TF IV's literal fingerprints all over it. Honorable mention goes to a Kiyoshi Kato 210WH with burnt chestnut handle.


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2019)

Kramer Carbon 8" Chef


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Pictures?


----------



## parbaked (Dec 26, 2019)

I have two, but if forced to pick one it's this TF Maboroshi that wifey bought me at the TF shop on my birthday in 2018.
We trained up to Tokyo from her family's home in Yokosuka; went to the Snoopy Museum pop up museum (for her); lunch at Ippudo Ramen in Roppongi; Kiya shop at Tokyo Midtown; a couple hours with TF; and then dinner at our favorite restaurant in Kamakura on the way home. Epic day...

180mm Maboroshi gyuto...the perfect knife to use at the in-laws tiny kitchen.






TF scratched my name on the blade...so I really can't sell it!





I also have a 210mm single bevel petty that Shigeharu-san chiseled both our names on in 2017 that I can't sell....


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Love the photo of Fujiwara. Great story.


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Without making this into a Fujiwara tread, my entry would be a Fujiwara Denka 210 Gyuto. I have been told that when Fujiwara san makes a blade from start to finish and is extra proud of his work he stamps an extra characters to the blade. I need to verify but I think the it is "katana" in Japanese characters. This blade has this. Also a few years ago when he visited Calgary, I had some one bring this blade to him to put my family name on the other side. My family name in Kanji translates into, "tranquility." Ever since, this blade has been know as tranquility in my household. I have promised this to my 6 year old daughter when she is old enough to wield it properly. She first used a Japanese knife this year dicing some vegetable with a Murata petty. I have bought some more Denkas when my son was born last year so he too will have a Denka but unfortunately, I could not find another Denka with this inscription. I imagine he stoped doing this as it made his other Denka seem less worthy. When I go into the knife shops, they downplay the special inscription by saying he often forgets to put the inscription on. What ever the case it has a special place in our household. If I ever came across a Denka with the inscription, I would buy it for my son to have when I am gone.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Al Mar Ultra chef 7” Damascus, bought over 20 years ago before the rise of Japanese knives & it went 20 years being the only knife I’ve used, yet I’ve never felt the need to sharpen it. I didn’t know the men was a legend until I went to look for a replacement, only to find out that Al Mar had passed, & the business bought by a family feud had gone down hill, & who is both at odds & in a law suit with Al Mar’s widow.

Unable to find a replacement, I went ahead & restored the knife, made a new handle, as well as did mauric acid etching to bring back the patterns. 

The handle design was picked by my son, as it has a pattern looked like two men fishing on the ocean rocks with white waves crushing over the rocks, which reminded him of the many ocean fishing trips we did while living in Maine.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Henry said:


> Without making this into a Fujiwara tread, my entry would be a Fujiwara Denka 210 Gyuto. I have been told that when Fujiwara san makes a blade from start to finish and is extra proud of his work he stamps an extra characters to the blade. I need to verify but I think the it is "katana" in Japanese characters. This blade has this. Also a few years ago when he visited Calgary, I had some one bring this blade to him to put my family name on the other side. My family name in Kanji translates into, "tranquility." Ever since, this blade has been know as tranquility in my household. I have promised this to my 6 year old daughter when she is old enough to wield it properly. She first used a Japanese knife this year dicing some vegetable with a Murata petty. I have bought some more Denkas when my son was born last year so he too will have a Denka but unfortunately, I could not find another Denka with this inscription. I imagine he stoped doing this as it made his other Denka seem less worthy. When I go into the knife shops, they downplay the special inscription by saying he often forgets to put the inscription on. What ever the case it has a special place in our household. If I ever came across a Denka with the inscription, I would buy it for my son to have when I am gone.



I was told by Gaku the 2 extra 'Tou kou' kanji stands for 'Swordsmith' on knife 2nd from right


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks...you may be right. The top character translates into katana or sword. Not sure about the character underneath.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 26, 2019)

I've got 2...a turn of the century 12" Henckels i got from Son (Sachem) a few years ago...pretty much blackw patina...other is blue 2 Tanaka damascus because every time i sell one i buy another...


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 26, 2019)

This is the only one in regular use that I might consider in that category: a Yoshikazu Ikeda 165mm nakiri in Blue #1 with a suminagashi carbon cladding, ebony handle. 

Probably irreplaceable or at least very hard to find a replacement, because I haven't seen them show up recently on the usual sources like Bernal or Epicurean Edge. I don't think he made many of these. All my other knives, including a few others in his suminagashi line, I could probably find a replacement for, eventually. This has a great grind and balance.


----------



## Xenif (Dec 26, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> This is the only one in regular use that I might consider in that category: a Yoshikazu Ikeda 165mm nakiri in Blue #1 with a suminagashi carbon cladding, ebony handle.
> 
> Probably irreplaceable or at least very hard to find a replacement, because I haven't seen them show up recently on the usual sources like Bernal or Epicurean Edge. I don't think he made many of these. All my other knives, including a few others in his suminagashi line, I could probably find a replacement for, eventually. This has a great grind and balance.


Thats a fantastic looking nakiri, whats the height?


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

ma_sha1 said:


> Al Mar Ultra chef 7” Damascus, bought over 20 years ago before the rise of Japanese knives & it went 20 years being the only knife I’ve used, yet I’ve never felt the need to sharpen it. I didn’t know the men was a legend until I went to look for a replacement, only to find out that Al Mar had passed, & the business bought by a family feud had gone down hill, & who is both at odds & in a law suit with Al Mar’s widow.
> 
> Unable to find a replacement, I went ahead & restored the knife, made a new handle, as well as did mauric acid etching to bring back the patterns.
> 
> The handle design was picked by my son, as it has a pattern looked like two men fishing on the ocean rocks with white waves crushing over the rocks, which reminded him of the many ocean fishing trips we did while living in Maine.


nice knife...what is the core steel?


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

chinacats said:


> I've got 2...a turn of the century 12" Henckels i got from Son (Sachem) a few years ago...pretty much blackw patina...other is blue 2 Tanaka damascus because every time i sell one i buy another...



Can we see a picture of your Henckle?


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> This is the only one in regular use that I might consider in that category: a Yoshikazu Ikeda 165mm nakiri in Blue #1 with a suminagashi carbon cladding, ebony handle.
> 
> Probably irreplaceable or at least very hard to find a replacement, because I haven't seen them show up recently on the usual sources like Bernal or Epicurean Edge. I don't think he made many of these. All my other knives, including a few others in his suminagashi line, I could probably find a replacement for, eventually. This has a great grind and balance.


Beautiful


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Easy. A "tou cou" marked 210 Denka Ebony wood Yo handle. Purchased NOS direct from TF and thinned by TF IV himself before it shipped to me a couple years ago. This one has TF IV's literal fingerprints all over it. Honorable mention goes to a Kiyoshi Kato 210WH with burnt chestnut handle.



What is a "tou cou" mark? Can we see some pictures?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Henry said:


> What is a "tou cou" mark? Can we see some pictures?


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 67529



What does it mean? Never seen one before.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Henry said:


> nice knife...what is the core steel?



Thanks, it’s just VG10, given that its aged, the steel gets tougher & doesn’t chip anymore.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Henry said:


> What does it mean? Never seen one before.


You have it on the blade you showed (top 2 characters). They're just more pronounced on your Denka.


----------



## brooksie967 (Dec 26, 2019)

Honestly most of my knives are never sells. I might consider selling one of the yanagi i have but out of the 8 honyaki i have none are sellers. San mai are mostly keepers too! Sorry


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

brooksie967 said:


> Honestly most of my knives are never sells. I might consider selling one of the yanagi i have but out of the 8 honyaki i have none are sellers. San mai are mostly keepers too! Sorry


Easy decision once you figured out what moves you and the optimal specs (blade length/height/weight etc). I feel bad for your Kato 240 Blue now...... Just didn't cut the mustard..


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

brooksie967 said:


> Honestly most of my knives are never sells. I might consider selling one of the yanagi i have but out of the 8 honyaki i have none are sellers. San mai are mostly keepers too! Sorry



Ok but this is a "what if" tread for fun...you house is burning down and all of your knives are out on the kitchen table and you could only take one knife with you. What would it be? Sophie's choice.


----------



## McMan (Dec 26, 2019)

Kippington laser. Only knife I ever said “wow!” the first time I used it. Pure performance. Nice distal taper, a little convex to help with food release, great balance...

Second would be a Takeda bunka in Blue#1. This is from before he started using AS (which he’s since replaced with Ss-clad AS). Easily 15 years old. Good luck finding one of these...


----------



## brooksie967 (Dec 26, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Easy decision once you figured out what moves you and the optimal specs (blade length/height/weight etc). I feel bad for your Kato 240 Blue now...... Just didn't cut the mustard..



Looking back i wish i kept 1. Ah well!


----------



## brooksie967 (Dec 26, 2019)

Henry said:


> Ok but this is a "what if" tread for fun...you house is burning down and all of your knives are out on the kitchen table and you could only take one knife with you. What would it be? Shopie's choice.



I keep 4 ashi honyaki in one single box. I'd grab that box.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 26, 2019)

I never say never....


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 26, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Thats a fantastic looking nakiri, whats the height?



56mm / 2.2" at the heel


----------



## Kippington (Dec 26, 2019)

parbaked said:


> TF scratched my name on the blade...so I really can't sell it!
> View attachment 67509


At first glance I thought he had an anvil sitting in the middle of his living room... and I was totally jealous haha!


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

brooksie967 said:


> I keep 4 ashi honyaki in one single box. I'd grab that box.



Clearly you have never played this game as a kid. You have to pick one. It is like playing a what if game and you where asked what you would wish for. You can't reply, "more wishes." It is kind of a thought experiment, for an internal value test. The only expiation to this rule in these thought experiment that was a sophie's choice, "which of your kids would you save?" But for some even then you have to choose. But, I can understand not wanting to give up any of your knives as all of them sound amazing.


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> You have it on the blade you showed (top 2 characters). They're just more pronounced on your Denka.


Opps you are right. I don't know what I was thinking when I asked that question. What year did you get that Denka. I have not seen one in the past three years with that engraving.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 26, 2019)

I got it 2 years ago. NOS hidden at the back of a cupboard for 5+ years. With TF being around so long you'd be amazed whats hiding away. The Ku finished w/out hammer marks Mab petty in the pic was another example. Leftover from a wedding guest gift custom order. Fits in nicely with the rest of the TF Ku family grouping. Knifewear is another retailer who has/had knives for sale with the toucou kanji.


----------



## panda (Dec 26, 2019)

ive come to realize every knife is replaceable.


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 27, 2019)

Since were talking TFs here’s mine. 240 Western Denka, the very last one they produced in 2019. It was showed to me in unfinished and unground form. If you believe in Japanese swordsmith traditions, the final piece is always the best one and it’s only kept for themselves and offered to people who will use it to it’s fullest ability. I’m honored TF thought I was worthy of it.

Perfect knife, no overgrinds, flat bevels, eased spine and choil, lefty bias ground and stupidly thin, friction fit saya. It’s like they heard what I wanted and delivered.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Takamura Chromax. It'll always have a spot, even when it's a paring knife length.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 27, 2019)

Raquin gyuto. Nothing else that I’ve used cuts like that.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 27, 2019)

I have no "never-sells", but the ones that would hurt are the ones that represent some minor influence I may have had on a maker's work. Maybe a logo, maybe something geometric, just something small that I've contributed to.


----------



## RDalman (Dec 27, 2019)

XooMG said:


> I have no "never-sells", but the ones that would hurt are the ones that represent some minor influence I may have had on a maker's work. Maybe a logo, maybe something geometric, just something small that I've contributed to.


Those makers should maybe credit you with every knife they finish no?


----------



## Xenif (Dec 27, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Those makers should maybe credit you with every knife they finish no?


With an emoji poo hidden in tang?


----------



## danemonji (Dec 27, 2019)

If i had one, i would never sell a Tsukasa Hinoura 270mm Unryu gyuto. Such functional beauty is hard to find.


----------



## KenHash (Dec 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 67529



It's read and written in Romaji as TOU KOU (刀工)
meaning "swordsmith".


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2019)

marko 225 52100 with saya and strop



__ NO ChoP!
__ Nov 16, 2013






Once I got my lefty Marko, I used it almost exclusively for a solid year. Sold off a bunch of stuff that year; Carters, Konos, Wats, etc... 

It just fit like a glove. I have since bought others, but the Marko will always have a home.


----------



## brooksie967 (Dec 27, 2019)

Henry said:


> Clearly you have never played this game as a kid. You have to pick one. It is like playing a what if game and you where asked what you would wish for. You can't reply, "more wishes." It is kind of a thought experiment, for an internal value test. The only expiation to this rule in these thought experiment that was a sophie's choice, "which of your kids would you save?" But for some even then you have to choose. But, I can understand not wanting to give up any of your knives as all of them sound amazing.



I'm taking my box of ashis and going home


----------



## RDalman (Dec 27, 2019)

Xenif said:


> With an emoji poo hidden in tang?


Maybe in runes, "inspirerad av Robbans koprolit"


----------



## XooMG (Dec 27, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Those makers should maybe credit you with every knife they finish no?


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I had any major influence on anyone. Most bespoke knife customers have some input and I'm not meaningfully different.


----------



## RDalman (Dec 27, 2019)

XooMG said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I had any major influence on anyone. Most bespoke knife customers have some input and I'm not meaningfully different.


I was just poking jokingly because of the other thread


----------



## Kippington (Dec 27, 2019)

RDalman said:


> I was just poking jokingly because of the other thread


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 27, 2019)

This kind of thread pops up every now and then...

Never say never so all my unicorns won’t make it into here. But my mother gave me my first Wüsthof Dreizack chefs knife when I was 16 or so. For sentimental reasons this would be my one.


----------



## Henry (Dec 27, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Since were talking TFs here’s mine. 240 Western Denka, the very last one they produced in 2019. It was showed to me in unfinished and unground form. If you believe in Japanese swordsmith traditions, the final piece is always the best one and it’s only kept for themselves and offered to people who will use it to it’s fullest ability. I’m honored TF thought I was worthy of it.
> 
> Perfect knife, no overgrinds, flat bevels, eased spine and choil, lefty bias ground and stupidly thin, friction fit saya. It’s like they heard what I wanted and delivered.
> 
> View attachment 67542


It is a great honour.


----------



## Henry (Dec 27, 2019)

McMan said:


> Kippington laser. Only knife I ever said “wow!” the first time I used it. Pure performance. Nice distal taper, a little convex to help with food release, great balance...
> 
> Second would be a Takeda bunka in Blue#1. This is from before he started using AS (which he’s since replaced with Ss-clad AS). Easily 15 years old. Good luck finding one of these...



I was lucky to find one of those that has never been used. It is around 10-15 years old. But I think this one was Super Blue Steel clad with iron.


----------



## McMan (Dec 27, 2019)

Henry said:


> I was lucky to find one of those that has never been used. It is around 10-15 years old. But I think this one was Super Blue Steel clad with iron.


AS = Aogami Super = Blue Super/Super Blue
I'm talking about an ooooooooold one, in plain old Blue #1


----------



## bryantcw (Dec 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Knifewear is another retailer who has/had knives for sale with the toucou kanji.



The TF I just received for Christmas, a Denka Gyuto, 195mm, yo handled, has this toucou kanji as well. It was purchased from on hand stock at Knifewear.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 27, 2019)

bryantcw said:


> The TF I just received for Christmas, a Denka Gyuto, 195mm, wa handled, has this toucou kanji as well. It was purchased from on hand stock at Knifewear.


Nice score right there


----------



## bryantcw (Dec 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Nice score right there


 Whoops, should have said yo handled.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 27, 2019)

bryantcw said:


> Whoops, should have said yo handled.


Even better. Lets see the pics


----------



## bryantcw (Dec 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Even better. Lets see the pics



https://imgur.com/gallery/Zkz5BPR


----------



## Henry (Dec 27, 2019)

bryantcw said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/Zkz5BPR



Nice...


----------



## Henry (Dec 27, 2019)

McMan said:


> AS = Aogami Super = Blue Super/Super Blue
> I'm talking about an ooooooooold one, in plain old Blue #1



Cool...never even heard of one before. Can we see?


----------



## McMan (Dec 27, 2019)

Henry said:


> Cool...never even heard of one before. Can we see?


Stefan handle with blue mahoe and rosewood:


----------



## Henry (Dec 27, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Jville (Dec 27, 2019)

McMan said:


> Stefan handle with blue mahoe and rosewood:
> 
> View attachment 67586
> View attachment 67587



It'd be cool to see a choil shot of the old grind.


----------



## McMan (Dec 28, 2019)

Jville said:


> It'd be cool to see a choil shot of the old grind.



Boom. Phone pic, but you get the idea:


----------



## madelinez (Dec 28, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Since were talking TFs here’s mine. 240 Western Denka, the very last one they produced in 2019. It was showed to me in unfinished and unground form. If you believe in Japanese swordsmith traditions, the final piece is always the best one and it’s only kept for themselves and offered to people who will use it to it’s fullest ability. I’m honored TF thought I was worthy of it.
> 
> Perfect knife, no overgrinds, flat bevels, eased spine and choil, lefty bias ground and stupidly thin, friction fit saya. It’s like they heard what I wanted and delivered.
> 
> View attachment 67542



Hey I'm not a TF fanboy but if you sell me that one I'll become his biggest cheerleader


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 28, 2019)

madelinez said:


> Hey I'm not a TF fanboy but if you sell me that one I'll become his biggest cheerleader


Thats going to be passed to my children and my grandchildren


----------



## Henry (Dec 28, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Thats going to be passed to my children and my grandchildren


You passed the test.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Dec 28, 2019)

Left-handed Mizuno Suminigashi.


----------



## mack (Dec 28, 2019)

I have at least 2 never giveaways, both Kamons.






The smaller one is used by my wife, it's the first custom Benjamin ever made and it is a 5-layer san mai. The black one is a 7-layer san mai with stainless cladding, simply perfection in performance and looking. 

Mack


----------



## MAS4T0 (Dec 28, 2019)

mack said:


> I have at least 2 never giveaways, both Kamons.
> 
> The smaller one is used by my wife, it's the first custom Benjamin ever made and it is a 5-layer san mai. The black one is a 7-layer san mai with stainless cladding, simply perfection in performance and looking.
> 
> Mack



Mack,

What's the reason for the extra layers? Aesthetics?

BTW, 5-layers of lamination would be go-mai (go=5) as opposed to san-mai (san=3).


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 28, 2019)

Why did he do that? Because he can!


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2019)

I hope I never will have to sell these two Sheffields I got from @sachem allison



The larger one is a Latham & Owen from 1948, the smaller one is from the twenties. Before war Sheffield knew a lot of home production, workers had only a few facilities in common. After war only, production took place in factories — built with the Marshall-aid, as not much was left after the bombing. 
Both knives are made of some spicy kind of carbon steel I have only seen with the very best Sabs. Don't know what those Sheffield folks added to the Swedish ore — or didn't remove from it.


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 28, 2019)

Benuser said:


> I hope I never will have to sell these two Sheffields I got from @sachem allison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! Have you used those knives? How do they cut and sharpen up?


----------



## mack (Dec 28, 2019)

MAS4T0 said:


> Mack,
> 
> What's the reason for the extra layers? Aesthetics?
> 
> BTW, 5-layers of lamination would be go-mai (go=5) as opposed to san-mai (san=3).



There is one layer nickel on each side which doesn't allow C to diffuse. And it's aesthetics as well.

Mack.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Amazing! Have you used those knives? How do they cut and sharpen up?


My favourites at home. Remarkable distal taper, slightly less extreme than with pre-war Sabs. Steel is much harder, I guess 58Rc. Take and hold an amazing edge. Slightly more abrasion resistant than other carbons.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 28, 2019)

Benuser said:


> My favourites at home. Remarkable distal taper, slightly less extreme than with pre-war Sabs. Steel is much harder, I guess 58Rc. Take and hold an amazing edge. Slightly more abrasion resistant than other carbons.



These look lovely. And from your description they sound lovely too. Wonderful!


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 28, 2019)

Konosuke Togo Reigo


----------



## Geigs (Dec 28, 2019)

mack said:


> I have at least 2 never giveaways, both Kamons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What core steel are these, that black looks awesome
Is it etched or patina?


----------



## mack (Dec 28, 2019)

Geigs said:


> What core steel are these, that black looks awesome
> Is it etched or patina?


@Geigs

Core steel is 1.2519 on both knives. The black one is etched. I really like this look, it's a deep dark black, which you can find at the handle as well. The cladding of the blade and the end caps of the handle are stainless steel. So you can find the black/silver materials on both - the handle and the blade.

Some close-up pics:












Mack.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 28, 2019)

Benuser said:


> I hope I never will have to sell these two Sheffields I got from @sachem allison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you tell what kind of carbon steel an older knife is made of? For example, is there any way to know or confirm if a knife is Blue #1, White #2, etc without being told?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 28, 2019)

I guess I’m not as sentimental about my culinary knives any more; none are in the ‘take to the grave’ category. The Bauchops on the other hand...


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2019)

Benuser said:


> I hope I never will have to sell these two Sheffields I got from @sachem allison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were some of my favorites to use also. Happy holidays, guys


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 8, 2020)

I was about to post basically exactly the same thread, but thought I'd do a search first... Great to see some of people's favourites! I'm cheating and putting two, one of which officially belongs to my better half, and one of which isn't a kitchen knife.

Blenheim Forge Stainless Clad Funyaki. A birthday present for my wife a couple of years back, I actually swapped this one for wine. I tried to give them far more than the rrp of the knife, but as I work in the industry it actually cost me very little, apart from a lot of time and effort getting various bottles together and delivering to them over a few months.

I suspect also it may probably be a prototype from when they were just starting the stainless clad range. The handle looks like one of the bog oak, brass, and Richlite handles they use for special editions, rather than the normal version on the website.

And my 20 odd year old Opinel Carbon no.8. Miraculously I've not managed to lose this over the years, tho I did snap the tip off on the decking of a boat just after I got it while trying to cut the head off an eel. As a bonus I discovered the other day that the flat tip works almost like a tiny chisel when doing fine woodwork.


----------



## kingdingelling (Jul 8, 2020)

Also Kamon. All for performance - S-Gind, Denty, 1.2519 Mono Steel. Profile fits perfect for me. Beautiful wood.


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 8, 2020)

Iisakki Järvenpää leuku. I bought this with my own money when I was 13yo. Not a kitchen knife but...


----------



## F-Flash (Jul 8, 2020)

My second serious J-knife, one that my wife (at the time gf) bought me as present:

Masamoto ks gyuto 240mm (I had to marry her after that, right?!)


Knife that we cut our wedding cake with:

Loon knifeworks damascus slicer 315mm (won it on auction, and the purpose of buying, was to use it as wedding cake slicer). Don't worry about the knife, only me and wife used it to cut the cake and had wooden plate where the cake rested .


And two knives I bought while we were at our honeymoon, we flew to Bangkok and worked our way down to Singapore. One must see places for me was razorsharp. Never been to proper knifestore before. I/we Bought Mizuno honyaki white #2 gyuto 240mm and yozhikazu tanaka white #2 kurouchi gyuto 240mm. Tells something about my knife preferences.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 8, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Iisakki Järvenpää leuku. I bought this with my own money when I was 13yo. Not a kitchen knife but...
> 
> View attachment 86474



This is lovely, can you tell me a bit more about the style of knife/maker...?


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 8, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> This is lovely, can you tell me a bit more about the style of knife/maker...?


Leuku is a hunting knife. Traditionally used by reindeerman in Lapland Finland. Doesnt suite for carving very well, more of handling the meat and using as a small billhook?. This one has a curly birch handle with brass cap and stainless blade. Iisakki Järvenpää is over 100 years old maker and nowadays I believe around 10 people are working in the factory. They do mostly different puukko models for carving, hunting and fishfileting.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 8, 2020)

As someone wrote earlier, this is a topic that comes up now and then.

I don't think any knives fall into the must keep realm, but if I had to grab one it would be my original damascus Kramer, cause I could replace a lot of knives when I sell it! (I had another original Kramer I used, it performed awesome and I wish I still had it)




Here is my old one


----------



## kleeer (Jul 10, 2020)

This was my first custom knife. It was a birthday present from my lovely wife ❤. Of course, that's The reason why it's never sold.

It is a handforged San Mai Construction with the german ultra pure, low alloy carbon steel Called SC145 and framed by dutch butter iron.

BTW: The blacksmith is called Jean-Jose Tritz ...a frenchman living in hamburg, germany and IMHO his San Mai knives have the best foodrelease of all concepts dealing with the subject.

be soulful, kup


----------



## inferno (Jul 11, 2020)

Henry said:


> Not necessarily your best knife but the one value most for what ever reason. Please post pics and the reason. I love a good story.



my masamoto blue2 black santoku. yeah that will be that one i sell.
runner up is the kurosaki r2 santoku.


----------



## madelinez (Jul 11, 2020)

My 230mm Catcheside, the food release and separation is excellent and the super long flat profile is a lot of fun for meal preps.


----------



## Bear (Jul 11, 2020)

This is one of those that I couldn't part with, its never gone in the closet. I don't think I'd ever find another fugiyama in AS.


----------



## Jville (Jul 11, 2020)

The Damascus ain't bad either .


madelinez said:


> My 230mm Catcheside, the food release and separation is excellent and the super long flat profile is a lot of fun for meal preps.


----------



## valdim (Jul 11, 2020)

Just came back after rehandling.


----------

